# PUYEHUE-CORDÓN CAULLE entra em erupção no Chile (com links para seguimento em directo



## The Sorceress (4 Jun 2011 às 23:38)

O vulcão PUYEHUE-CORDÓN pode ser seguido nestes links (estações de televisão que emitem online)

http://wwitv.com/tv_channels/b3892.htm

http://tn.com.ar/envivo/24hs


Vídeo no youtube da erupção em si.




Já existem várias localidades cobertas por cinzas.

PS: Este é o vulcão que em 1960 entrou em erupção por causa de um sismo de grande magnitude. Depois do sismo do ano passado, todos ficaram à espera mas nada aconteceu. 
Poderá ainda haver alguma relação?


----------



## irpsit (5 Jun 2011 às 12:26)

*Re: PUYEHUE-CORDÓN CAULLE entra em erupção no Chile (com links para seguimento em dir*

Pelo vídeo parece-me uma erupção relativamente grande, de tamanho semelhante à do Grimsvotn (Islândia) há duas semanas. Alguém sabe qual é a altura da coluna de cinza?


----------



## The Sorceress (5 Jun 2011 às 17:38)

*Re: PUYEHUE-CORDÓN CAULLE entra em erupção no Chile (com links para seguimento em dir*

irpsit


A núvem de cinzas tem 10 km de altura e 5 km de largura.
Fonte: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110605/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/lt_chile_volcano


Já começam a aparecer as webcams:

Vulcão:

http://www.bariloche.org/paginas/2007/03/50/camaras_en_vivo/


http://www.cenapred.unam.mx/popo/ImgPopoTlamacas.html

http://www.cenapred.unam.mx/popo/UltimaImagenVolcanI.html


Webcam numa cidade a vários km de distância (na Argentina), onde se pode ver a queda de cinzas:

http://www.bariloche.org/paginas/2007/03/50/camaras_en_vivo/

http://www.bariloche.org/imagenes/camaras/ccivico.html


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Jun 2011 às 18:47)

*Re: PUYEHUE-CORDÓN CAULLE entra em erupção no Chile (com links para seguimento em dir*

E empressao minha ou ultimamente anda acontecendo muitos vulcoes e terremotos ?  Ou esta na media essa frequencia de eventos relacionados ao interior do planeta ?


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Jun 2011 às 18:50)

*Re: PUYEHUE-CORDÓN CAULLE entra em erupção no Chile (com links para seguimento em dir*

Nossa no video as colunas de fumaça estao subindo velosmente


----------



## The Sorceress (5 Jun 2011 às 20:29)

*Re: PUYEHUE-CORDÓN CAULLE entra em erupção no Chile (com links para seguimento em dir*

cubensis

Para além deste, existem vários vulcões activos neste momento.

Este blog tem uma list de webcams que acompanham muitos dos vulcões activos e ou com potencial para entrar em erupção

http://bigthink.com/ideas/26619

Sempre houveram vulcões activos, por isso não deves ter medo.


----------



## irpsit (5 Jun 2011 às 23:07)

*Re: PUYEHUE-CORDÓN CAULLE entra em erupção no Chile (com links para seguimento em dir*

Aqui na Islândia, a situação é completamente normal. 

A nível mundial, a quantidade de vulcões activos está claramente na média.
Sismos de grande magnitude parecem-me ligeiramente acima da média, mas essas variações existem. 

O problema é que já somos muitos e com cidades em muitos lados. Os grandes sismos e grandes erupções sempre existiram, e continuaram a haver. Mais tarde ou mais cedo, um Tambora ou Krakatoa, irá ocorrer.




cubensis disse:


> E empressao minha ou ultimamente anda acontecendo muitos vulcoes e terremotos ?  Ou esta na media essa frequencia de eventos relacionados ao interior do planeta ?


----------



## The Sorceress (7 Jun 2011 às 17:17)

*Re: PUYEHUE-CORDÓN CAULLE entra em erupção no Chile (com links para seguimento em dir*

Segundo parece esta erupção está a ser uma cópia da erupção de 1960.

Este desenho representa a erupção, mostrando que o magma está a sair por fissuras e não pelo cone principal.







Deixo aqui o site onde está a explicação completa:
(dou o link, porque não sei se é costume transcrever os textos ou dar o link)
- Quem quiser pode usar o google translate para visualizar em português.

http://www.soychile.cl/Valdivia/Soc...-Caulle-es-similar-a--la-de-mayo-de-1960.aspx


----------



## The Sorceress (8 Jun 2011 às 21:47)

*Re: PUYEHUE-CORDÓN CAULLE entra em erupção no Chile (com links para seguimento em dir*

Ficam aqui umas imagens que acho que vão gostar:














































Fonte: http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/06/volcano_erupts_in_chile.html#
(fiz uma selecção, o site tem ainda mais imagens)


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2011 às 10:11)

*Re: PUYEHUE-CORDÓN CAULLE entra em erupção no Chile (com links para seguimento em dir*

Brutal


----------



## The Sorceress (9 Jun 2011 às 12:47)

*Re: PUYEHUE-CORDÓN CAULLE entra em erupção no Chile (com links para seguimento em dir*

Mais duas Webcams

Cordón Caulle – Entrelagos

http://www2.sernageomin.cl/ovdas/ovdas7/webcam_caulle1.html


Cordón Caulle – Futangue

http://www2.sernageomin.cl/ovdas/ovdas7/webcam_caulle2.html


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2011 às 11:15)

*Re: PUYEHUE-CORDÓN CAULLE entra em erupção no Chile (com links para seguimento em dir*

*Nuvem de vulcão chileno ocupa 70% do Rio Grande do Sul*

A Força Aérea Brasileira (FAB) informou na madrugada desta sexta-feira, 10, que cerca de 70% do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, incluindo a capital Porto Alegre, registra a presença da nuvem decorrente do vulcão chileno Puyehue e que segundo as projeções, ela pode chegar a Santa Catarina. Devido à nuvem, quatro companhias aéreas suspenderam suas operações em aeroportos no Sul do País. 
De acordo com o comunicado, a nuvem se encontra a 7 mil metros de altitude e serão coordenados desvios de rotas para que as aeronaves não atravessem ou ingressem na camada. A princípio, não há restrições para o tráfego aéreo em rota acima desta altitude. A FAB informou também que apesar da previsão de ocorrência de camada de nuvens ao nível do solo, não foram registrados, até o momento, relatos de que isso tenha acontecido em aeroportos da região Sul.
Os dados são do Centro de Gerenciamento da Navegação Aérea (CGNA), que acompanha a evolução da situação por meio de informações obtidas com o Volcanic Ash Advisory Centres da Argentina.

Último Segundo


----------



## The Sorceress (11 Jun 2011 às 01:15)

*Re: PUYEHUE-CORDÓN CAULLE entra em erupção no Chile (com links para seguimento em dir*

Mais uma webcam:

http://www2.sernageomin.cl/ovdas/ovdas7/ovdas66.php

(na barra da esquerda encontram uma lista as câmaras disponíveis para vulcões no Chile, para entrar carreguem na câmara pretendida.)


----------

